# usb to lan converter



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm looking for one for my second computer, because the one i have has outdated drivers and does not support win64bit. btw i believe the motherboard usb port is damage and does not work so thats why i was using the lan converter. so i need an update one from newegg or bestbuy that uses 64bit drivers,. i can't seem to find any.

thanks


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 11, 2014)

So you want something that you plug into your LAN port and it gives you USB ports or something you plug into a USB port and gives you a LAN port?  If you need USB ports, why not put a PCI/PCI-E USB card in the computer?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2014)

Im confused...


----------



## Wastedslayer (Oct 11, 2014)

I think he wants USB -> LAN


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 11, 2014)

i don't have any internet access. the driver for my usb to lan converter hub does not work with win764bit. so i need something to replace so i can get internet access. the network section on the motherboard does not work anymore. its a old emachine computer.  On the disc it reads: All Mighty USB 1.1 etherlink.  / usb 1.1. to 10/100 mbps ethernet . it works with win7x32bit. but i upgrade to win7 64bit. 32bit is crap.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 11, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186198
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166088


----------



## erixx (Oct 11, 2014)

I have the Microsoft Surface USB-LAN adapter. It is plug and play. There are some who-knows brands, a few coins cheaper... This one is 64 bit compat.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2014)

why not a PCI or PCI-E ethernet card? much better performance?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 11, 2014)

i prefer pci lan card too, especially you can buy it from local shop and there many cards that may meet your need


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2014)

u2konline said:


> its a old emachine computer


I'm so sorry.

To me it sounds like the *USB to Ethernet adapter* is too old. I'm only seeing 3COM drivers for 32-bit Windows 2000/XP. If Windows doesn't detect it I would say get a new adapter or a new computer.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 11, 2014)

looked at your specs, yeah i think its time to get a new PC or a second hand proper motherboard at least.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2014)

You would be better off with a PCIex x1 Gb card. The card below is like 12$ from new egg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704060


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> You would be better off with a PCIex x1 Gb card. The card below is like 12$ from new egg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704060


If it was an eMachine with XP on it, there is a very good bet that there aren't any PCI-E slots. Just PCI slots. eMachine is cheap of the cheap.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> If it was an eMachine with XP on it, there is a very good bet that there aren't any PCI-E slots. Just PCI slots. eMachine is cheap of the cheap.




True, yea ebay has cheap PCI nic cards hell I got like 5 100mb cards in my closet.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Get a nic


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 11, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> True, yea ebay has cheap PCI nic cards hell I got like 5 100mb cards in my closet.


when are they coming out?


i got quite a few. some of them burnt. its better to use these and let the lightning burn these out than the motherboard to be honest.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 11, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> looked at your specs, yeah i think its time to get a new PC or a second hand proper motherboard at least.



No disrespect, but it really does bother me alot when someone doesn't take the read what someone says. Please read carefully alright. There's nothing wrong with the computer I'm using. I have a second computer which I'm working on for a friend . The computer was mine which i bought years ago, but I am passing it on to someone i know. And FYI i don't need to upgrade , i can play any game just fine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2014)

u2konline said:


> No disrespect, but it really does bother me alot when someone doesn't take the read what someone says. Please read carefully alright. There's nothing wrong with the computer I'm using. I have a second computer which I'm working on for a friend . The computer was mine which i bought years ago, but I am passing it on to someone i know. And FYI i don't need to upgrade , i can play any game just fine.



He means a new motherboard for your friend...


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 11, 2014)

And for everyone else, its a emachine, but its not that old. It came with a pciex16 slot. I have a 7580 in it. The only thing i added to the computer was a new PSU, and the card. It's for someone i know, a close friend who does light gaming and mostly school work for college.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 11, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> He means a new motherboard for your friend...



No he didn't. He said and i quote: looked at your specs, yeah i think its time to get a new PC<------------------------ People over the years has always made fun of my pc and what i use, and i never ever really had any trouble playing any game, it was mostly due to bad drivers and yea in the past i was obsessed with PCI,but ever since i upgrade to pcie years ago or whatever i never had any problems.  Honestly i get sick of people telling me need to upgrade because my computer sucks or something lol . Some guy who i know sent me a pm, said the same thing i need to get a I7 LOL. really man its annoying and one of the reasons why i don't post there that much anymore.

But whatever, peace.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 11, 2014)

u2konline said:


> All Mighty USB 1.1 etherlink.  / usb 1.1. to 10/100 mbps ethernet .


Whoa, whoa, whoa! Hold the phone!  USB 1.1 = 12 Mb/s max transfer (including mice, keyboard, printer, and everything else on USB).  That's 20 years ago slow for network access.  Get a PCI 10/100/10000 card at bare minimum.  That, at least, can handle the full 1000 Mb/s (125 MB/s; PCI is good for 133 MB/s).

Oh, it has a PCIE slot, that probably means USB2 which is 480 Mb/s.  You could do 10/100 on USB2 fairly easily but a PCIe x1 or PCI card with 10/100/1000 would still be the best option.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

I still say get a pci/pcie nic that way there is no conversions needed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2014)

u2konline said:


> No he didn't. He said and i quote: looked at your specs, yeah i think its time to get a new PC<------------------------ People over the years has always made fun of my pc and what i use, and i never ever really had any trouble playing any game, it was mostly due to bad drivers and yea in the past i was obsessed with PCI,but ever since i upgrade to pcie years ago or whatever i never had any problems.  Honestly i get sick of people telling me need to upgrade because my computer sucks or something lol . Some guy who i know sent me a pm, said the same thing i need to get a I7 LOL. really man its annoying and one of the reasons why i don't post there that much anymore.
> 
> But whatever, peace.



I love your threads!


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 11, 2014)

a PCIe x1 or plain old PCI NIC would be a better option the a usb-ethernet adapter
but if you must have USB
http://www.walmart.com/ip/IOGEAR-USB-2.0-Fast-Ethernet-Adapter/17352753?action=product_interest&action_type=title&placement_id=irs_top&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=91609780038&category=0:3944:3951:126297:232899&client_guid=4500d4b9-6e49-4214-aa52-71d3f9a3c0a6&config_id=2&parent_item_id=12321722&guid=3a20be78-328c-488a-b9ed-2b10af08b92c&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n

alt-source
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812225035
and yes Emachines are garbage no I don't care if you haven't had any problems with it they are still garbage =/


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 11, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> yeah i dont see anywhere where you mentioned this isnt your PC you are talking about.


He says it in literally the first sentence of the original post...


u2konline said:


> I'm looking for one for my second computer





de.das.dude said:


> face the facts.. your OEM PC is inferior in terms of quality no matter which way you look at it.


If it does what he asks of it, then there is no need to upgrade.  Those are the facts you need to face.


de.das.dude said:


> not only that but it cost you quite a bit more than if you had made it yourself.


Only if he bought it new, and I'm almost positive he didn't.  You can get OEM 775 motherboards for like $30 on ebay and Q6600s for like $35.  And full used OEM PCs with Q6600s can be had for $250.  Way cheaper than anything you can build yourself with similar power.


de.das.dude said:


> since you are asking about a component here, i assumed you already had the skills to do that.


So you assume someone has the skills to build a computer because they ask about a USB network adapter...


de.das.dude said:


> so by telling you to get a new motherboard as thats future proof i showed you a way to invest your money properly instead of a new NIC


$25 for a NIC vs. a few $hundred for a new motherboard, processor, and memory to upgrade a PC that already does what he needs is not a better investment of his money.  Sure he could get a better 775 motherboard, but for someone that doesn't overclock, that isn't really necessary either and certainly isn't any form of "future proofing".


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 12, 2014)

u2konline said:


> really man its annoying and one of the reasons why i don't post there that much anymore.



We that know you... understand you. 

You gotta remember, there are a lot of new people that don't know about the rubbings you used to get about those "adequate for you systems" and the long threads trying to get you to upgrade.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 12, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I still say get a pci/pcie nic that way there is no conversions needed.



Yea i had 3 of them packed away in boxes, Didn't even know i had them really. The computer is a for lady friend. Luckily the last driver for them works with win7.
Anyways to newtekie1@ yea my main computer which I'm using , specs listed . This computer only cost me 180 so yea custom buit. I just upgraded the computer with more ram, 550 ti,win764 and a new PSU. I do plan upgrade to a i5 with turbo boost, 12GB of ram, a new MB( the one im using caught on fire lol, blew out my front usb ports. ) and new card ( not sure which one, but 2GB Nvidia).

The computer which i called my second, but i never use ( its for a friend ) is a old emachine single core le something. . Anyways, cheers


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ive used one of these at work and its pretty good for USB. We did not do a full throughput test cause it was only used for management to a device.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VSTDFG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------

